# Turkey Hunting



## Jim (Apr 4, 2014)

Who's going to Spring hunt this year?

I am taking my son for the first time April 28 opening day.


----------



## overboard (Apr 4, 2014)

They are tormenting me. Nine out in the yard this morning, 3 strutting toms and 6 hens. I don't hunt the yard birds, but usually manage to get a spring gobbler just off the edge of a field where I hunt. Can't wait!

I can't wait until one comes in quiet behind him while working another bird, and gobbles about 20' away. That will get his attention!!!!! :lol: 
The first time that happened to me I darn near jumped out of my camo.
Good luck to your son, those "mountain chickens" are fun to hunt!


----------



## JMichael (Apr 4, 2014)

I haven't been since I moved 9 years ago. But I recently found out my brother has them walking through his woods and sometimes even in his back yard, so I may pay him a visit when the season opens.


----------

